# 6 lug to 8 lug conversion



## Snowcat Operations

I need help finding a way to convert my 6 lug spindles to 8 lugs.  I want to be able to use my 4 spare Dodge aluminum wheels I have and put them on my Maxey tilt deck trailer.  They will be the same size tire that I have on my truck so spares can be switched between the two if ever needed.  Anyway  Thanks for any help.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

That tire is not what will be putting on the trailer.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Heres the tow rig.


----------



## pixie

Buy new hubs for the trailer.

http://shop.easternmarine.com/

You may have to get a hub off another truck and then find bearings to match both the axle and hub.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Thanks pixie.  I meant hubs.  BUT are the interchangable with my spindles?  Its almost impossible for someone to know unless they can see it in person I'm sure.  BUT in general is it possible I guess should have been my question.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

You could try this guy:

http://www.wheeladapter.com/


----------



## pixie

I would guess that 8 bolt hubs ran on a larger diam. shaft but your trailer may be different !!! 
So find out the bolt circle diameter of the wheels you have and the the shaft size of the trailer and compare it to the dimensions given at a trailer and/or bearing website.
This will let you know if it's easy  

You will probably be required to get a new, larger brake drum, adding to the expense.

I don't know if I'd trust an adapter .....


----------



## Av8r3400

You will wind up re-axle-ing your trailer.  Buying complete 8-lug axles w/ brakes and all will be less expensive that piecing together a "kit" to convert.

All that to have 'matching' wheels?


----------



## Raspy

You may be able to find 8 lug hubs to fit your trailer's spindles.  Maybe.  I go to a very good axle and wheel dealer I know to find things like that.

The biggest problem could be the offset in the Dodge wheels.  They are about 6 1/4 inch backspacing and set the tire very far to the inside.  

I recently put a set of Hummer wheels on my Dodge and another set on my trailer.  The trailer got the original 265/70s and the Dodge got 285/75s. The H2 wheels have less rear spacing and fit the trailer perfectly, as well as the Dodge perfectly.  Perfectly, that is, in backspacing.  But the center hole must be opened up a bit with a router.


----------



## Big Dog

Snowcat Operations said:


> Heres the tow rig.



Mike, what year is the truck?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

2008


----------

